# GF says she loves me for first time and our first tongue kiss! :)



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey all,

The love of my life, a gorgeous 19yo woman, who I recently entered a relationship with, admitted that she was totally in love with me, and we had our first kiss, in which she went straight for the tongue, haha

She said this, and wants to be with me, even after knowing that I'm a bit of a mess, with no real friends, a virgin, overweight, no real previous relationships, depression, anxiety, not in a real career yet, etc, etc. If you visit the frustration forums of this site, all that would automatically sum up to being forever alone, and even I was thinking that for years.

So, I asked her straight out: "Why me?", and she said that I was a gentleman, who is kind, caring, gentle, sensitive, loving, and she said she even likes that I'm a bit needy, she even wants to help me fight my problems:yes So much for nice guys finishing last, hey? I think women get fed up with being treated like rubbish from so-called "Alphas". Just another reason to not doom and gloom over the frustration forum.

I'm still a mess, but I'm not alone now, and it's another step forward.

PS: This woman came after me for the most part, all it took for me to find someone like her was to put myself out there by getting a job and being around other people. So don't stress too much if going out and finding women in clubs and what have you is not your thing, hell, I still have never gone to a nightclub, and been to a bar only once, five years ago.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats man! I can tell you have a good heart from the sound of your voice. My advice would be to marry her but be all like 'watevs' about it


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats, man! It takes little steps to get past the anxiety you and I face every day. I see that you've taken a big step. Good for her that she can look past everything and see a great guy. Don't push her away; let her come closer.

Wish you the best in this triumph!


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm happy for you man. Let her know what she means to you, if ya catch my drift.

So in what setting did she come after you?

Alphas are ****ed in the head. They think they're gods gift to woman but really they just lack any substance and probably repel a lot of women. And the girls they do attract are not the ones you want to develop a long term relationship with.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> So in what setting did she come after you?


We both work at a Woolworths supermarket, and she works on the self serve, while I work in grocery(Long Life department), and basically her job is to stand there watching/greeting customers, helping them with the self serve registers. I walk past the self serve worker on my way in and out of work, and give a casual hello to whoever is on there usually.

So to me, we first noticed each other on my way past self serve, but she recently admitted that she noticed me walking around the supermarket earlier than that, and the thing she noticed about me was that I was quiet, reserved, and looked like a nice person. So it went on for a little while as just casual greetings, but one day, she came up to me and introduced herself, and we started having conversations from time to time, when I saw her on the self serve. I probably could of taken things further, but I was too shy, and was actually dating another woman.(which was a disaster and nothing came out of it)

Anyway, conversation after conversation passes, and out of the blue she told me she had a dream about me, lol, I wasn't sure what to think. The next thing was her nagging me to get facebook and to add her, that was also her Christmas wish to me, lol. At the time I never did anything, as I was still chasing after the toxic dating game with the other woman.

Some time passed, I asked her to be my gym buddie, she accepted. The other woman ended things with a text me message, so I asked the 19yo if she wanted to be more than gym buddies, and she said yes, and we went from there.

PS: I still don't use Facebook.


----------



## Eudirya (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel happy for you   



> I think women get fed up with being treated like rubbish from so-called "Alphas".


I don't know why so many guys believe in this alpha-myth anyways. I never liked an "alpha" guy. Don't find them interesting.


----------



## Kevster (May 27, 2013)

Its really great you found someone, even better as you're still young. But I feel you may as well have cut me and rubbed salt in it after reading your OP!


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Kevster said:


> Its really great you found someone, even better as you're still young. But I feel you may as well have cut me and rubbed salt in it after reading your OP!


It's not a brag post as much as it is a: "If it can happen to a mess like me, it can happen to you guys, so don't lose hope", thread.

I know it's hard, but don't let age define you,


----------



## tagatanong (May 31, 2012)

I am very happy for you dude. Your story brought hope to me and I am sure to anybody else who will read your thread. You proved that it is still possible to have someone even if you feel you are no one. Congrats to you man and never ever hurt her or do something that will upset her. Cheers!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Aww, that's so sweet  See guys, there's good women out there.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You may be fortuitous enough to have eventually found someone, yet I'm still skeptical of my own situation, so I'll continue to strive to improve my macho facade. Hopefully if I pretend I'm awesome enough, even I might eventually get tricked into thinking so.

Kudos though.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice. Keep at it and step by step, you'll overcome anxiety with her.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, she sounds like a good find. Congrats.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, i'm glad for you. Congratulations. Sounds like you found a keeper.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations. I hope she's the one


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

thats freaking awesome dude, your story really inspired me. does she have a sister hahah because she sounds like such a sweet girl. you are one lucky dude


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

quietmusicman said:


> thats freaking awesome dude, your story really inspired me. does she have a sister hahah because she sounds like such a sweet girl. you are one lucky dude


She has an 18yo sister, but she has a boyfriend, hahah.

Thanks for the comments all:yes


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

LonelyDuckling said:


> She has an 18yo sister, but she has a boyfriend, hahah.
> 
> Thanks for the comments all:yes


was worth a shot hahaha...


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey congrats man that's great. I'm happy for you


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations OP, You found a great woman. I am proud of you!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's good to hear.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

It's weird how excited I am for you.....


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

well done! :clap :clap


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

LonelyDuckling said:


> she said she even likes that I'm a bit needy, she even wants to help me fight my problems:yes


Damnit, I need to find me someone like that :teeth.

Sometimes it's all just too much for me and I wish I had somebody to bring me up or just stop me from getting quite so dark and hopeless.

Gratz on the whole thing, chap :clap.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Just an update, things have been going great, we had this fun roadtrip together on Sunday. I took her to see the 12 apostles(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelve_Apostles,_Victoria), and other sights such as the Loch ard Gorge(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loch_Ard_Gorge). Was a great day, despite the fact I got zero sleep the night before, due to anxiety over being invited to dinner at her house by her parents on that same day, lol. Dinner turned out well, all the worry was for nothing as per usual.

Things are going from strength to strength between us*touches wood*, it's very clear our love is mutual, and she even told me the other day that she sees me as long term relationship material, as in marriage etc. Shes also ready to take that next step, as in sex, as in LonelyDuckling finally losing his virginity, and to someone he loves, yay. Due to us both living at home, we're booking a hotel room for Friday, and again next week for my birthday. She even suggested getting a room with a spa, haha. I'm neeeeeeeeerrrrrrvvvvouuus as hell, so insecure about my body, so scared of messing up, but you have to start somewhere, and I know she cares, and will guide me on my path to a.. ah.. sex god, or at least a caring unselfish sexual partner, lol.

Not to become all negative all of a sudden, but I'm not sure if it's the anxiety, depression, or the fact my life has been without hope for so long, but a part of me is always expecting something to go wrong, or that do I deserve it, etc, etc, but yeah, I love this woman.

PS: Promise not to make one of those silly "I got LAID yah yah yah" threads, lol.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

LonelyDuckling said:


> Just an update, things have been going great, we had this fun roadtrip together on Sunday. I took her to see the 12 apostles(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelve_Apostles,_Victoria), and other sights such as the Loch ard Gorge(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loch_Ard_Gorge). Was a great day, despite the fact I got zero sleep the night before, due to anxiety over being invited to dinner at her house by her parents on that same day, lol. Dinner turned out well, all the worry was for nothing as per usual.
> 
> Things are going from strength to strength between us*touches wood*, it's very clear our love is mutual, and she even told me the other day that she sees me as long term relationship material, as in marriage etc. Shes also ready to take that next step, as in sex, as in LonelyDuckling finally losing his virginity, and to someone he loves, yay. Due to us both living at home, we're booking a hotel room for Friday, and again next week for my birthday. She even suggested getting a room with a spa, haha. I'm neeeeeeeeerrrrrrvvvvouuus as hell, so insecure about my body, so scared of messing up, but you have to start somewhere, and I know she cares, and will guide me on my path to a.. ah.. sex god, or at least a caring unselfish sexual partner, lol.
> 
> ...


Congrats man, I got happy after reading your story.

I think there's still some insecurity there because of you expecting something to go wrong or not being deserving, BUT you better believe you are deserving of her. Who better to judge that than her?

I'll be cheering for you.


----------

